
Gagarin was not the first man to fly to space. Just the first to live. - ivankirigin
http://english.pravda.ru/accidents/2001/04/12/3502.html
======
corentin
"The unluckiest russian was Yuri Gagarin: he circled around the earth and
landed back in the soviet union." (french humorist Coluche)

------
ivankirigin
Stunning.

~~~
martey
Hard to take it seriously when some of the articles linked on that page have
headlines like "Dog gives birth to ugly mutant creature" and "Aliens caught on
tape for the first time." Weekly World News called, they want their articles
back.

See <http://www.lostcosmonauts.com/> for less tabloidy information.

~~~
danohuiginn
True or not, this is a persistent rumour, going all the way back to the 60s.
Wikipedia, naturally, has the full rundown
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_space_program_conspiracy...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_space_program_conspiracy_accusations)).

But in brief: this is just one of a range cosmonaut conspiracy theories which
put the 'moon landings were faked' crowd to shame. They're also much more
widely believed than their US counterparts (not without reason). This one
maybe not so much - but a decent percentage of Russians believe Yuri Gagarin
was bumped off by the authorities.

Also, if you hadn't noticed, the article's from way back in 2001.

